# Darts



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am sure everyone has played. But check these guys out. The World Championship is on this week. It goes until after Christmas. Matches start at 2pm EST almost every day except Christmas day.

Watch here live stream here:

http://www.justin.tv/timmyc_sportingzone23#/w/4401248944/6

More info here:

www.pdc.tv


----------

